# FAO Jukee Doodles



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

On www.pets4homes.co.uk there are a 6mth and 5 mth advertised in South Yorkshire, also a 6mth old girl in Cannock !


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

These are so young and should be going back to their breeder.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh they are all so lovely and yes so young too ... I like the black female


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

francesjl said:


> On www.pets4homes.co.uk there are a 6mth and 5 mth advertised in South Yorkshire, also a 6mth old girl in Cannock !


Hi Fransesjl,

Thanks for the heads-up I'll try and make contact.

If anyone else sees anything like this - please could they send a quick message to the advertiser and direct them to the CCGB ? or pm me a link ?

I share the feeling that these should have been offered back to the breeder as a first port of call - however I no too well that they sometimes can't (one we helped had come from a Pet Shop  and another was "rescued" from a breeder  and another the breeder didn't want to know !!).

Stephen X


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

Can I ask, what is the aim of the CCGB regarding dogs like this? Do you just try and support the owners, actively look for new homes...........

Think it's great you want to be involved, I am just curious how you go about it.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi mum2bobs, this is the link to the page on CCGB website, I am sure Stephen would gladly answer any further questions you may have.
http://www.cockapooclubgb.co.uk/cockapoo-adoption--rehoming.html


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for the link


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

mum2bobs said:


> Can I ask, what is the aim of the CCGB regarding dogs like this? Do you just try and support the owners, actively look for new homes...........
> Think it's great you want to be involved, I am just curious how you go about it.



The CCGB was set-up to *promote* "ethical breeding" for the on-going future of "Cockapoo" in this Country.

As the CCGB *represent* ALL Cockapoos - then it is only natural that we are here to support them - no matter what their background - and as such we offer a Rehoming and Rescue side to the Club. It just happens that I (Stephen Charlton of Jukee Doodles) have taken on the role of Co-ordinater for the Rehoming and Rescue side. I offer my free-time to the Club to undertake this role. We have an ever growing database of people offering short-term Foster care to Forever Homes to any Cockapoo offered through the Club. I am actively involved with the communications and matching any dog offered to the right home. We do not look to offer a dog to the first on the list - nor do We look to place it with the first to respond - there are loads of criteria to take into account and Our goal is to find the 'Forever Home" nor a "For Now Home".
So far the CCGB has been actively involved with rehoming 4 Cockapoos. 

Stephen X


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Stephen, just wondering are these dogs being rehomed to forever homes as an adoption type process or being sold on from one owner to another? As they are all 'for sale' on these ad sites?


----------



## Lulu-belle (Aug 26, 2011)

You will probably find cockapoos for sale more and more now on the free ads as they have increased in their popularityand are being bred more and more by people out to make a quick buck. These breeders have no interest in taking them back. 

People buy them as cute not realising how much work is involved and so usually as they hit the 6 month to a year mark they are sold on, or the kids are bored.

You also get BYB's breeders selling on puppies they have not sold too.

I don't think I would class a majority of these cockapoos as ones for rehoming, these are just people selling on older dogs.


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

Jukee Doodles said:


> The CCGB was set-up to *promote* "ethical breeding" for the on-going future of "Cockapoo" in this Country.
> 
> As the CCGB *represent* ALL Cockapoos - then it is only natural that we are here to support them - no matter what their background - and as such we offer a Rehoming and Rescue side to the Club. It just happens that I (Stephen Charlton of Jukee Doodles) have taken on the role of Co-ordinater for the Rehoming and Rescue side. I offer my free-time to the Club to undertake this role. We have an ever growing database of people offering short-term Foster care to Forever Homes to any Cockapoo offered through the Club. I am actively involved with the communications and matching any dog offered to the right home. We do not look to offer a dog to the first on the list - nor do We look to place it with the first to respond - there are loads of criteria to take into account and Our goal is to find the 'Forever Home" nor a "For Now Home".
> So far the CCGB has been actively involved with rehoming 4 Cockapoos.
> ...


Thanks Stephen, it is a really worthwhile aim of the club, thanks for the info 

It is a shame to see 'poo's advertised on these free sites and not just returned to the breeders, but I suppose owners want to recoup some of the money they have forked out on the pup, and some breeders don't offer that option.


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

Jukee Doodles said:


> The CCGB was set-up to *promote* "ethical breeding" for the on-going future of "Cockapoo" in this Country.
> 
> As the CCGB *represent* ALL Cockapoos - then it is only natural that we are here to support them - no matter what their background - and as such we offer a Rehoming and Rescue side to the Club. It just happens that I (Stephen Charlton of Jukee Doodles) have taken on the role of Co-ordinater for the Rehoming and Rescue side. I offer my free-time to the Club to undertake this role. We have an ever growing database of people offering short-term Foster care to Forever Homes to any Cockapoo offered through the Club. I am actively involved with the communications and matching any dog offered to the right home. We do not look to offer a dog to the first on the list - nor do We look to place it with the first to respond - there are loads of criteria to take into account and Our goal is to find the 'Forever Home" nor a "For Now Home".
> So far the CCGB has been actively involved with rehoming 4 Cockapoos.
> ...


Thanks Stephen, it is a really worthwhile aim of the club, thanks for the info 

It is a shame to see 'poo's advertised on these free sites and not just returned to the breeders, but I suppose owners want to recoup some of the money they have forked out on the pup, and some breeders don't offer that option.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Hi Stephen, just wondering are these dogs being rehomed to forever homes as an adoption type process or being sold on from one owner to another? As they are all 'for sale' on these ad sites?


Hi Karen,

I'm not one that would be happy to see any dog offered for free on any of these sites ! You do not know where your dog is going and to me it shows little concern for the dog's welfare. 
Yes I can understand circumstances where the need to rehome is urgent - but that is exactly where the CCGB is looking to step-in - with a database of people registered in offering "Short-term Foster Homes" means that we can react quickly (and a couple of months ago I was poised myself for an immediate 250 mile round trip to pick-up a 14 week old puppy offered to us due to a catastrophic change in it's owners situation).

Fortunately Cockapoos being offered for rehoming are currently few a far between - but when they are - The CCGB is here to help. Luckily though as Cockapoos are so lovely cute and fluffy family dogs - that normally a family member, neighbour or friend comes out of the woodwork to help.

Two that we were offered actually were fostered by their family members after the CCGB offered total support to those families if things did not work out - and I like to think that knowing we were at hand took the pressure off those families and as such they found taking on these dogs "short-term" allowed the bond to be made and the decision to them keep them was made easy.

The most recent Cockapoo offered was 6 months old and a change in her family's working situation meant that they could not offer her the level of attention they wanted - I was contacted and a new forever homes was found after they "looked-after" the dog for a weekend first. The original owner had advertised the dog with a view to recovering some of the cost - she rang me and I suggested that she didn't demand a price - just suggested a "donation" in exchange for the dog and both parties were totally happy with the outcome (more details in this month's CCGB's 'Poo News). 

Following this post - I now have 4 Cockapoos looking for new homes - 2, I have been asked to direct people to a Shelter for details - and 2 are for a little more hands-on approach by the Club.

At the end of the day - I do this for free - and I do it to help both sides and the dogs in the middle - and it's not a case of point scoring, nor profiting, nor glory seeking - finding the right home for a dog which needs help and assistance is most successful when I spend some time and effort on networking.


Stephen X


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Hi Karen,
> 
> I'm not one that would be happy to see any dog offered for free on any of these sites ! You do not know where your dog is going and to me it shows little concern for the dog's welfare.
> Yes I can understand circumstances where the need to rehome is urgent - but that is exactly where the CCGB is looking to step-in - with a database of people registered in offering "Short-term Foster Homes" means that we can react quickly (and a couple of months ago I was poised myself for an immediate 250 mile round trip to pick-up a 14 week old puppy offered to us due to a catastrophic change in it's owners situation).
> ...


Think it's great to know this facility exists Stephen, it's good to think that the interests of the dogs are paramount


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks Stephen, as you know the rescue section on ccgb was a suggestion of mine and I do appreciate the reasons why ccgb is assisting these dogs find great new homes, I was just wondering after stepping in and offering help to these owners ,that the dogs are rehomed with your knowledgable help without money changing hands(between owners, not the ccgb) I know if god forbid I were ever to find myself in that situation I would just be so grateful for experienced, caring help that I would not want to ask any money for my dog. I just am not sure that helping to resell these dogs on is what a rescue does?
I really do not intend for my comments to be taken as a dig at you or ccgb, I would just be disappointed if your time and efforts were, apart from finding good homes, being taken advantage of by people just wanting to make some money out of a poorly thought out decision.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

The cockapoo Owners club also offer a rescue and rehome facility. It was something we have done since the launch of our website and was always on our agenda, as it is something we have both felt strongly about that as a non- profit making and non commercial website our ethos is to be helpful and provide support , advice and guidance to owners of cockapoos and to some degree other poodle crosses too.

We are a bit different to CCGB in that we work with two other rescue organisations and through them the rehoming is done, so we are more quietly working behind the scenes and so to protect the interests of all parties remain confidential in our approach and therefore we cannot always disclose information on dogs progress etc...

As Sarah and I have no working knowledge of rescue or how to carry out assessments in dog rehabilitation, behavioural or medical assessments , we leave that up to the professionals but we act as the links for the dogs and their owners to the rescue and then to new homes.

We also have an ever growing list of people whom are looking to rehome and foster and information can be found on our website under the bone Rehome and Rescue.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Karen,

Yes - You were approached to be part of the initial team to be behind the CCGB (as were a couple of others from this site) and your initial comments were certainly taken onboard - however I certainly would have thought that a Rehoming / Rescue section would have been part of the natural evolution of the CCGB anyway.

An interesting read is my initial post made last year - http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=2812&highlight=CCGB
The CCGB has had a dedicated team behind it's set-up - it has fulfilled everything I'd initially set-out to achieve by asking the open questions I did and I'm totally indebted to a truly amazing Team. Strong, thoughtful, dedicated, generous with their own time and effort and above all - sharing the common cause.

I still would not condone offering ANY dog "free of charge" - full-stop !

A "donation" agreed privately between two individuals is their business - one will be making a huge loss (no money is likely to be made here !) - the other one is satisfying their need to want to help a Cockapoo. 

Rescue Centres would always ask a donation !!!! - No dog should be for FREE !

The CCGB only looks to assist / help and support - it is at NO cost we offer this service !!!

Stephen X


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Rescue centers ask for donations to help cover the costs of neutering and keeping of the dogs. I don't see what a private donation is donating to apart from someones wish to get some money back from a purchase they no longer want? Listen I really am not having a go at you or the club  I fully understand and commend you helping, I just think your time, resources and money will be taken advantage of.
I can not envisage ANYONE who has had to make the heartbreaking decision for genuine reasons beyond their control even having any exchange of money enter the equation anywhere. If I were in that position I would gladly pay the set donation to a rescue center as its obvious what the donation is for but I would not be happy to pay if I was doing this on a private level, after all I would be the one taking the 'problem' from that persons life without paying them for the privilage.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Karen - My time and resources are offered / given free of charge. I part with no money / I gain no money so I am not being taken advantage of.

I agree - some situations arise where the dog does not feature high on someone's agenda - hence where I step in. I had a 14 week old Cockapoo offered to me when the husband of the owner was suddenly diagnosed with Cancer - she did not know where to turn and I got a call (yes I know - this lady actually took the time to find my details and make a call in amidst all she had going on !!!!) I offered to drive there and then to collect the puppy - no question - full stop - I would have done it - I heard her story - I knew she needed help - beyond what even I could offer - but to take the puppy off her list of things was my incentive.....I could not offer any more than that x.........My journey would have been 3 hours - though a family member said they would take the puppy in for the night as long as if things did not go well then I'd collect it the next morning. The following morning I was poised to collect and the family member wanted more time to see how things went (knowing there was no pressure to keep it)..........the husband died that night..............

I got a call to say that the puppy was doing OK and the family member (working full time so had to arrange help and support) wanted to see how things went. I said we'd be there no matter what.

2 days later I got a call from the owner - she thanked me for my support and communication - she said her family would not have been there had they not known we were there to step-in if needed - they had bonded and kept the puppy. I thanked her for the phone call and wished her my best........no money changed hands..


Another 6 months old puppy was offered to the CCGB in a fluster - the owner needed to go back to work full time and though she wanted to keep her dog - she felt it unfair on the dog. She had a list of boxes to be ticked (who / what / where / when / why and could she keep in contact ?) - I found that home - and following a "trial weekend" they said yes. The owner had had a cost - though not wanting to profit / benefit in anyway - she "needed" something back - the new person had approached us wanting to offer a home to a dog in need (as he would have done with a Sanctuary ...and had done.. and knew a "donation" was right) - so I put the two in contact and both were very happy with the end result ( I have the Thank-You card that says it all for me XX).

.....I have one guy so keen to "rehome" as opposed to "buy" from a breeder - that he had been RSPCA checked / Sanctuary Home checked (twice) and has letters of recommendation - at his own cost - to show his commitment to taking on a dog.

As I mentioned before - this should not be about point-scoring nor one-upmanship we should all be networking for a single cause - and each offering should be taken on it's own merits.

Anyone can redirect someone to a Sanctuary / Shelter / Trust !

Stephen X


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I have not had any intention of one upmanship or point scoring 
I just had a question which you have answered. That's all.
Thanks for your answers.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

This thread is going round in circles so i am closing it.


----------

